# ft. pickens



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

is ft. pickens clearest during high tide? and if so does anybody want to dive on wed?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

High tide is usually the best. Also good if you hit it on days that have 1 foot of change or less.
Make sure you get in the water well before hight tide hits...the outgoing current can be very strong.


----------

